# Carlisle calling expats



## Carlisle Living

Hi 

I'm a feature writer with Carlisle Living magazine in Cumbria, UK. I'm putting together a feature about expats from the Border City, specifically those under 50 - and I need some case studies.

If you fit the bill and you're interested, wherever you might be in the world, please get in touch to discuss further.



Many thanks!


----------

